# 2,5" Pocket Festplatte wird nicht gefunden



## david rovers (26. April 2007)

Mein 2,5"  USB Pocket Festplatte kann Ich nicht in Exlorer finden. Ich arbeite mit ein Windows  XP sp2  system. 

mit freundlichen grüssen aus Holland,
David


----------



## Raubkopierer (26. April 2007)

Was sollen mir die Anhänge sagen? *nichts erkenn*


----------



## akrite (26. April 2007)

so, da bin ich David ! Ich hoffe ich kann Dir damit weiterhelfen : Wie besprochen, gehe in die Systemsteuerung , dann von dort in die Verwaltung und dann in die Computerverwaltung. Dort findest Du die Datenträgerverwaltung und müsstest rechts in der grauen Spalte Deine Laufwerke (drives) finden , wahrscheinlich ist der weiße Bereich schraffiert ?! Mache in den grauen Bereich (Datenträger 1) einen Rechtsklick und wähle initialisieren, danach kannst Du wahrscheinlich schon im weißen Bereich daneben ebenfalls mit einem Rechtsklick den Laufwerksbuchstaben zuweisen.


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. April 2007)

evtl. einen Treiber installieren? Oder im Gerätemanager schaun ob das Gerät überhaupt erkannt wird?


----------

